#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Ko Rong Island,Cambodia ?

## scrapmetalband

Has anybody been to Ko Rong resently.Any info on places to stay.Whats the best way to get there?I live in Rayong when I'm in Thailand.Can you rent dive gear on the mainland?Tanks,BC,regulaters,ect.Where would be a good place to stay on the mainland?Thanks.Any input would be great.

----------


## dirtydog

Looks nice at koh Rong.

----------

